# Question re citizenship or permanent residence



## conf (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a South African Citizen because I lived in South AFrica before, but not born in South Africa. 
So I am living abroad for now, but planning to return to South Africa . I will be living abroad for 3 years. 
So how long does my citizenship last. Anyone knows? I read is about 7 years out of the country?

My children are South African citizens, born in South Africa, and their father is South African. 

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

conf said:


> I am a South African Citizen because I lived in South AFrica before, but not born in South Africa.
> So I am living abroad for now, but planning to return to South Africa . I will be living abroad for 3 years.
> So how long does my citizenship last. Anyone knows? I read is about 7 years out of the country?
> 
> ...


Naturalised South Africans who left South Africa before 6 October 1988 and did not obtain a 'Letter of Exemption' from the South African authorities, may lose South African citizenship after seven years absence.

I am sorry, that was all I could find... perhaps it would best to ask immigration specialists.

Will keep on trying to find more information though.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Naturalised South Africans who left South Africa before 6 October 1988 and did not obtain a 'Letter of Exemption' from the South African authorities, may lose South African citizenship after seven years absence.
> 
> I am sorry, that was all I could find... perhaps it would best to ask immigration specialists.
> 
> Will keep on trying to find more information though.


How can a person lose South African citizenship?

South African citizenship cannot be taken away from anyone unless that person also has the citizenship of another country. If that person acquires citizenship of another country, he or she will lose their South African citizenship unless they apply to retain it before acquiring foreign citizenship and paying the required fee.

A person can lose South African citizenship by:

getting the citizenship of another country unless the reason for that is a marriage to a citizen of the other country
by renouncing the South African citizenship voluntarily
by serving in the armed forces of another country while that country is at war with South Africa
by using the passport of another country without the Minister's permission
by voting in another country's elections


----------



## conf (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you Joanna


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Day,

Sorry to interupt this post, but could you kindly assist me. 

I am a South African married to a Bulgarian, but living in UK. After living here for 5 years i would like to apply for UK citizenship, but I guess I would have to get/apply in South African for permission i believe, before acquiring foreign citizenship and paying the required fee as mentioned above? Would this be done at a Home Affairs in South Africa or where would I have to do this?

Also due to me being married to a Bulgarian, would I be able to receive Bulgarian citizenship, because I don't think it possible to have 3 citizenship, but just checking? 

And how would this effect our children one day, if we continue to live in UK and would want to visit our family in South Africa and Bulgaria sometimes?

Your assistance in this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and Regards

Eleanore


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

eleanore.sauls said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Sorry to interupt this post, but could you kindly assist me.
> 
> ...


If you want to retain your SA citizenship, you have to request permission from HA to do so.
I did so many years ago, requested to remain a SA citizen, received UK citizenship and am now back in SA.
I am not sure whether the Bulgarian government allows dual citizenship.


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Johanna said:


> If you want to retain your SA citizenship, you have to request permission from HA to do so.
> I did so many years ago, requested to remain a SA citizen, received UK citizenship and am now back in SA.
> I am not sure whether the Bulgarian government allows dual citizenship.


Thank you for the information. Bulgaria do except dual citizenship, but are we allowed to have three passports of three different countries like Bulgaria, South Africa and United Kingdom, if that would be the case?


----------

